# Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs



## miatateer (Nov 13, 2003)

Has anybody dug in there and replaced their halogen bulbs. I peeked in, looks like a load of crap blocking the back of the headlamp connections. Suggestions, directions? Thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (miatateer)*

The light are on a drawer system. Look at the electrical pdf in the ohio vw link in my signature.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (miatateer)*

Here are some pics that I took when I took the headlight assembly out. 
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/...taudi


----------



## VizStorm (Dec 27, 2003)

why? Are your lights not working?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (VizStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VizStorm* »_why? Are your lights not working?

No but they won't be when he is done with them.










_Modified by spockcat at 7:29 PM 1-24-2004_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (miatateer)*

Tried to direct you to my original post on this subject writen when I changed all of my halogen bulbs, but can't find it.







Just don't be too timid when locking and unlocking using the hex wrench supplied in the tool kit; push in on the headlight a bit in both cases to relieve pressure on the lock. When locking, you will hear an audible click when the housing is fastened. The safety lock is on the top of the upper channel, a silver tab, and needs to be depressed to remove the housing. Access is through an inspection hole in the radiator bulkhead using a long screwdriver to depress the tab. No need to fuss with the tab on assembly. It is all a cake walk.










_Modified by DenverBill at 12:40 AM 1-25-2004_


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (DenverBill)*

Removal Process pics to help with DenverBill's description.
For full set : http://groups.msn.com/Touareg/....msnw 
*Removal in process showing tool use* 








* Safty Tab to depress on removal* 








*Location for Tool - Removal Gear & Cam* 











_Modified by srohrbaugh at 10:53 PM 1-9-2004_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (srohrbaugh)*

Steve, thanks for the pictures. As had been oft stated, pictures definitely worth more than my hundred odd words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (DenverBill)*

Hope the drawer setup on our TRegs works better than the one on the beetle. What a PITA! But, when it comes to compacting systems to make room for other things, you can't go wrong with this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (Eric Dow)*

Just changed my lights to Ostram halogen bulbs. This thread was very helpful. Read it a bunch of times, did make sense until I went out, look in the back for the tool and got after it. Thanks to all for making changing the lights a piece of cake. Thanks to all that posted pictures. I'll test tonight and report back.











































Out
Peter


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (Psl53)*

Just changed my H7s. Great directions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If I can do this anyone can!
Anyone tried to change the bulb in the fog lights? Have any directions? My new H11 bulbs get here next week.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (WaitingforaT-REG)*

You have to pull out the oval trim surrounding the fogs; gain access by opening the tow hook cover and pulling hard on the inside of the trim first, then work your way around. There are 3 allen screws holding the fog to the subframe. Remove the screws and wiggle the fog housing out of its cavity. Installation of the bulbs is fairly obvious, just don't touch the bulb's glass. Turn on fogs briefly to check operation. Reinsert the fog housings and patiently wiggle around until the mounting bracket and screw holes line up. Pay particular attention to the position of the tab on the outside of the fog housing. It has to rest behind a support on the subframe for the bracket to seat correctly and the screw holes to align. Have patience; it took me 10 minutes on my first try, with appropriate incantations.







Reinsert the trim piece in the reverse order of disassembly, and fasten down the tow hook cover. Drumroll, amber fog beams.


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (DenverBill)*

Do you guys have a bulb guide for all the bulbs on the treg? ranging from headlights to foglights to taillights, to side mirrors, anyone compiled one yet?


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (DenverBill)*

Thanks again DenverBill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll give it a try next weekend.


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

I changed the H7 with Ostrams and then adjusted the lights. Big difference. The supplier also sent 5W or W5W bulbs that are smaller and Blue. Are they to replace the amber lights on the very outside of the headlight assembly? I wondering if blue will shine more light? I'm not really sure where these bulbs are supposed to go.
Thanks
Peter



_Modified by Psl53 at 10:58 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (Psl53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Psl53* »_I changed the H7 with Ostrams and then adjusted the lights. Big difference. The supplier also sent 5W or W5W bulbs that are smaller and Blue. Are they to replace the amber lights on the very outside of the headlight assembly? I wondering if blue will shine more light? I'm not really sure where these bulbs are supposed to go.
Thanks
Peter
_Modified by Psl53 at 10:58 PM 1-25-2004_

are they confirmed as w5w bulbs? they looked like 194 bulbs to me. halogen low beam was h7, high beam was h9, fog is h11, blinker bulb looked like a 1156 or 1157.


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: W5W Bulbs*

I just checked and they are indeed W5W bulbs. I have no idea where they go.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: W5W Bulbs (Psl53)*

They just ship them as a freebie. You could use them to replace your front running lights, but the color is not up to the amber required by code.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (widebaudi)*

Front turn signal bulb is a PY 21 W.


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: W5W Bulbs (Psl53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Psl53* »_I just checked and they are indeed W5W bulbs. I have no idea where they go.
Thanks
Peter

i meant the bulb in the housing not the bulb you got in the package.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: W5W Bulbs (widebaudi)*

The stock bulb is WY5W.


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: W5W Bulbs (DenverBill)*

Thanks Bill,
I guess I'll just hang on to them. Don't want to get pull over by CSP. The WY5W, then the Y must stand for yellow(amber)?
Thanks Again
Peter


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: W5W Bulbs (Psl53)*

Y = yellow or amber. Want to customize to an all clear/silver look? Put a light spray of silver lacquer onto the glass of the WY5W bulbs, just enough to conceal the yellow (don't get paint on the contacts). All clear and silver headlight assemblies, but the WY5W bulbs will still light up amber.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: W5W Bulbs (DenverBill)*

You know that VW does have a blue turn signal bulb that goes in place of the yellow bulb. Part number is N10256402.


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: W5W Bulbs (spockcat)*

Guys, do you have to have the 6 gun solute with the vag to get the H7 bulbs to come on? I have an 04 with xenons and never see the H7 bulbs on. Also will this writeup work for changing the D1S hids? Mine are original 04 bulbs and they are dim and 1 is flickering.. I have some new 6K ready to go in.
TIA, Jeff


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: W5W Bulbs (gqjeff)*

Write up applies to the HIDs. The H7s work without the VAG-COM recoding, but only in pass-to-flash mode. 6 light salute requires the new code on 2004s -- 0105692(also includes putting the DRL option into the MFI) or 0105724, which does the same thing and also enables the rear fog light (but you need to do the wiring, which is a major PITA).


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

TY, yea I will be changing the Hids tonight and maybe the fogs if I get time.. Then its time for titanium xenonmatch H11 bulbs for the 6 gun... I am getting the VAD this friday.


----------



## shdes9 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (srohrbaugh)*

Hello guys has anyone had problems with pressing the metal clip in order to remove headlight.I have tried pressing the clip numerous times on the driver side no avail.i had no issues with the passenger side headlight removal was pretty easy, any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (shdes9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shdes9* »_Hello guys has anyone had problems with pressing the metal clip in order to remove headlight.I have tried pressing the clip numerous times on the driver side no avail.i had no issues with the passenger side headlight removal was pretty easy, any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Yes, I had a numerous problems getting the headlight body out, but after some 30 minutes of hopeless attempts I got it. The pics above have been very helpful. Anyway, my problem was bad parking light on 2007 adaptive Xenons. The parking light bulb seems to be absolutely inaccessible so finally I took the car to VW dealer. Costed me 30 minutes and $50.


----------



## shdes9 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (MinerSK)*

yeah i think i may just take it to the stealer and have it removed.Thx!


----------



## Vicb (Apr 22, 2019)

spikeital said:


> *Re: Changing Halogen Headlamp bulbs (miatateer)*
> 
> Here are some pics that I took when I took the headlight assembly out.
> http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/...taudi


Crap! When I click the link above this is all I get:http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sp...id=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/spikeitaudi
Can anyone direct me on where I am going wrong, please? Must just be a dumb Aussie, I am guessing!


----------

